# Travel Destinations > Indian Sub-Continent >  Hyderbad & Chennai - 1 week

## Indian

Hello everyone

I'm looking for people' top tips and information about thier visits to Hyderabad and Chennai in India

I'm planning on being there in a months time and having around 10 days to visit both cities

I've been to india many times before but never to both these cities

Information i'm looking for

1. Places to see - temples, beaches...

2. Shopping - areas, markets etc...I love to shop :-)

3. Hotel information 3/4*, but will consider 5* too

4. Tour guides/companies - if you have used them, where you can hire a car for a few days and then they'll show you all the sights

5. Resturants to eat at - cheap right through to the very expensive 5*places


Looking forward to hearing form people 

Many thanks

----------


## GFI

Well, Chennai is pretty good destination in India I visited there once in life and had a good experience during my stay. I really like thiere places especially beaches like Chennai Marina Beach, Elliot Beach and Covelong Beach.

----------


## mikehussy

Thanks for sharing, I planning visit to India. The information given in the post is really very good.

----------


## Marry

I visited Hyderabad just once in a life where I found the good human beings and the best food specially Hyderabadi food.

----------

